# The future of Cell Phone CPU's



## stueycaster (Aug 24, 2011)

I just ran across this. Maybe we shouldn't run out and buy the current "Latest Greatest" phone. There may be something way better soon.

http://news.cnet.com...g=2547-1_3-0-20


----------



## DrMacinyasha (Jun 6, 2011)

Ah yes, Intel with their first-generation mobile SOCs that will be battery hogs, currently on one cellphone in China that received abysmal reviews. Excuse me if I don't hold my breath.


----------



## Gman (Sep 4, 2011)

Say what you want, but Intel could be a player with second generation versions.


----------



## I Am Marino (Jul 14, 2011)

I'd skip first gen Intel phones, I'm sure they'll be powerful but battery suckers.


----------



## Gman (Sep 4, 2011)

Yeah, I wonder how quickly they can improve upon the first version. I think the days of holding a product up until it is completely done are over. We now beta test for them haha


----------



## stueycaster (Aug 24, 2011)

I think it'll soon make a difference in the cell phone market. Competition is good for us all.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## ImaComputa (Sep 8, 2011)

There will always be something greater on the horizon so waiting is usually pointless with electronics.


----------



## chrisjm00 (Aug 20, 2011)

You can never stay ahead of technology. It's as simple as that. You can buy the latest and greatest, and two weeks later there will be something with a better screen, more memory, faster processor, thinner design. Find something you like and buy it. If you play the waiting game with technology, because something will always catch your eye that is two months away, you will never buy anything.

Sent from the PC right next to my Galaxy Nexus.


----------

